# What Trainers You Respect & Why?



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

This one is pretty self-explanatory.

1) What dog trainers to you respect or admire? And;

2) Why? What makes them stand out to you?

Just hoping to spark some good discussion, but also curious what people value in dog trainers that makes them value Dog Trainer X, Y, or Z highly or higher than others out there.

-Cheers


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

I train with John Soares, he is an excellent trainer, really understands the dogs the behavior and patterns, has trained all over the world and is able to bring many different aspects to training excellent helper as well


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gillian did this thread a while back. Doesn't really matter who you respect. The idea is to title your dog.

Oh thats right, you have a bulldog. LOL


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Eric FAvetta said:


> I train with John Soares, he is an excellent trainer, really understands the dogs the behavior and patterns, has trained all over the world and is able to bring many different aspects to training excellent helper as well


i met John a couple of weeks ago at a Carlos Rojas training seminar ... Nice guy and from what i can see great work ....... wish i had more time to pick his brain


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the ones that teach and explain.

it doesn't matter who they are, as long as they are teaching me then I can learn from them, that's all that matters to me. 

Our club is great in that respect, we're not allowed to stand around and jibber jabber and everybody learns to be a training and trial helper.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Gillian did this thread a while back.


Whoops! Sorry about that.



> Doesn't really matter who you respect. The idea is to title your dog.


Somebody recently threw out the notion of going through the motion of things without ever knowing why you are doing something simply because it is what you are told and that it works versus learning WHY something works and seeing the way the dog responds to training/rewards/corrections/etc. and being able to see that oh yeah, this is why it works and this is why Trainer X does it differently than Trainer W, Y, or Z, and why certain dogs/trainers might work better/worse with certain trainers/dogs/styles/methods/etc. You probably get the point. I think I'm more of a why guy.



> Oh thats right, you have a bulldog. LOL


Yeah, because we all know you can't train a Bulldog. 

FWIW, my Bulldog's probably not the last or only dog I'll ever get.

-Cheers


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I respect a trainer that adapts his/her method over time. I respect a trainer that teaches.

I don't necessarily respect a trainer who has titles on a dog (I respect their work and perserverance, but not them as a trainer).

Cindy Rhodes is at the top of my list. As well as Mark Keating, Mike Ellis... and Ed Frawley. That last one sounds strange but he fits my 2 criteria. He has adapted remarkably over time and is always willing to teach. He can disagree completely with one aspect of a person's training, but take an idea from another aspect of that person's training. He's a nice guy in person!


----------



## Melanie Becker (Jan 25, 2008)

Jim Hill- an excellent Schutzhund trainer, he is in it for the love of the sport. While he works dogs he is often talking and oozing knowledge, explaining dog behavior and theory. I learned a great deal of knowledge from Jim, he is excellent with new people to the sport as well as top competators, gives people individual attention and feedback. He tells it like it is, but does it in a way that is not offensive or condescending (to most people).

Dave Pappalardo- an excellent suit decoy and trainer, I learned alot from him about other aspects of protection sports and training outside of SchH. A humble person who doesn't act like a know it all, but does what he does very well. Great with new people as well, always willing to talk dog and give theory and explaination for what he does. Also Dave never ceases to amaze me how many dogs he can work back to back in full suit without slowing down...I wish I had half his endurance! lol.

I tend to levitate towards people who have a passion for what they do, it shows in their work and interaction with people. I do not like arrogant know it all's and they are everywhere in all protection sports....they are even on this thread!


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

Mike Ellis - I spent most of July 4th weekend watching hrs and hrs and hrs of his training tapes- he is an excellent instructor and the DVDs are really well-made. I watched the Power of ... food, marker training, and playing tug ... and learned a ton of stuff I didn't know. He is very consistent in what he teaches and it all makes sense to me.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There are many great trainers out there. Some have their own way and some are smart enough to use whatever it takes to get between the ears of the dog AND the handler. They use what works without being abusive to the dog but sometime must be abusive to the handler. LOL He should be able to understand better, if not the first time then he will the second time, I promise. LOL

Any trainer that has been there done that and bought the t-shirt. He must be a trainer to the handler as well. Explanations is a must, having fun is also a must.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I would say our new helper is terrific.

All our dogs can bite - no problem. but controlling during the bite and after phase is extremely important in IPO. I'm glad that our helper is so horribly strict!!!!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

David Frost 

In all seriousness, I like going to David when I have a problem that is bothering me and after discussing with my fellow trainers with ok results. David is in the same field as I train in and never says that the question is dumb but offers different point of views. Experience is essentialy number one in my book. If I have a problem he has probably already dealt with it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, do you take checks? ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Thanks, do you take checks? ha ha
> 
> DFrost


Lol, I probably owe you!


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Based on my experience with sheepdogs I have a preference for working with professional trainers (“professional” as in making their living from training working dogs) rather than folks who train as a sideline. Given this I’m really happy that my friend Scott hooked me up with Bob Solimini at All-American Canine.

Bob is an experienced, talented trainer and an amazingly accomplished decoy in French Ring. He’s a friendly and supportive person, but at the same time he’s no-nonsense about what the dog needs to be and what the handler needs to get done. Right now, I usually take one private lesson a week, then train with his club one or two times a week. The club atmosphere is very friendly and companionable but the majority of handlers and dogs in attendance have level 3 dogs and/or outstanding young dogs coming up to be future heavyweights.

An additional benefit to training with Bob is the opportunity to watch and learn about the decoy training he offers. There are usually one or two decoys in attendance at training and even in the short time I’ve been attending I can see these guys’ skills growing exponentially.

I’m hoping to start a thread soon with some pictures and posts on my young GSD, Fiete’s progress in training for French ring. Lol I think that between me the elderly novice and Fiete, a very German boy in a very French sport even Bob will have his hands full!

http://www.myspace.com/allamericancanine

all-american facebook


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Scott Dunmore! :mrgreen:

Margaret I was wondering where you have been hiding haven't seen you at Wicked Smart Working Dog Club.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Caesar Milan, because he's thooper thexy \\/


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Scott Dunmore! :mrgreen:
> 
> Margaret I was wondering where you have been hiding haven't seen you at Wicked Smart Working Dog Club.


Hi Doug! Scott Dunmore is the man!!! And speaking of the man, he was supposed to tell you guys at Wicked Smart that I <3 you guys and miss you. I wish the week could have two Sundays so that I could impose my noobishness on both clubs!



Gerry Grimwood said:


> Caesar Milan, because he's thooper thexy \\/


Dude, Caesar is the pack leader of my dreamth.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thooper thilly!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Caesar Milan, because he's thooper thexy \\/



 this made me google for pictures... He's not my type :lol:


----------

